# Commercial electric WH



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

A customer asked me to install a small electric water heater under her stores bathroom sink. Although the electrical outlet for this is in the typical spot that you would see any bathroom outlet(above sink level, right to th left of your left elbow when in front of sink) she was asking if I can plug it into that outlet. I told her that I did not know the code for that. I imagine you wan the outlet close to the WH, but what is the code for these in a commercial bathroom?


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

If it were me, I'd use a Stiebel Eltron. Great heater, plug it right in.

http://www.stiebel-eltron-usa.com/


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks

But does it matter where the outlet is located?


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

If it's under the sink, it will either have to be a GFCI or the breaker it's on has to be a GFCI.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

he's asking if it's ok to plug into the outlet above the sink. I know of no code saying not to. But how many people would unplug it during the day just to be d!cks?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

house plumber said:


> he's asking if it's ok to plug into the outlet above the sink. I know of no code saying not to. But how many people would unplug it during the day just to be d!cks?


Yea, give sparky some work too... :thumbup:


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

house plumber said:


> he's asking if it's ok to plug into the outlet above the sink. I know of no code saying not to. But how many people would unplug it during the day just to be d!cks?


You know, I'll bet if I read the ENTIRE original post, I'd have seen that!! :blink:

You'll only be limited by the length of the cord that comes on whatever unit you get. If it were me, I'd recommend having an electrician pop another outlet into the wall.

The other limiting issue is the wire size on the existing outlet and the other loads on the circuit. Resistive loads like electric water heaters draw a good amount of current, and usually require at least a 20A circuit. Most receptacle circuits are 15A.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

They just called and told me they were going with another plumber, perhaps cause of my lack of knowledge displayed about the codes involved when talking to them, perhaps the cost. 

Buy thanks for the quick replies. I need to buy a GD code book already. I know that IPC has a book witj commentary, does UPC also?


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

A 2 or 4 gallon 115volt water heater typically have single 1500 watt elements so it's 13 amps.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

are you installing an instantaneous or mini storage tank type ?

the 110v instantaneous units I've run into here in LA have required using an extra low flow restricting aerator.
otherwise the water doesn't get too hot.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> You know, I'll bet if I read the ENTIRE original post, I'd have seen that!! :blink:
> 
> You'll only be limited by the length of the cord that comes on whatever unit you get. If it were me, I'd recommend having an electrician pop another outlet into the wall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Typically code requires a dedicated power line with a point of use heater or any water heater for that matter.The literature will give that information to the recommended electrical output.


----------

